# Türkdeutsch?



## FloVi

Abgespalten von hier.


herrkeinname said:


> ...und deren Sprache mangelhaft ist.


 
Mangelhaft würde ich nicht mal sagen. Es hat sich - gerade unter jungen Türken - eine sprachliche Subkultur etabliert. Der breiten Masse gegenüber wird sie nur durch so genannte Comedians wie Erkan & Stefan oder Kaja Yanar (?) (ihr wisst schon, "Was guckst Du?") repräsentiert. In der U-Bahn sind aber die Gespräche der Schüler viel interessanter, ein richtiges Gemisch aus Deutsch und Türkisch. Man kann es mögen oder nicht, aber es ist ihre Sprache. Sie gleich als "mangelhaft" abzustempeln halte ich für elitär. Natürlich hat sie das Problem, eine rein gesprochene Sprache zu sein. Sobald man sie ins Schriftliche überträgt wird's schwierig, doch das ist bei Dialekten ähnlich.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Mangelhaft würde ich nicht mal sagen.


Mir fiel das Wort auch als "hart" auf. Aber bei näherem Hinsehen trifft es eigentlich genau zu. Wenn es wider besseres Wissen geschehen sollte, ist es keine "eigene Sprache", sondern gewollte Verballhornung der Sprache ihrer Gastgeber. Wenn es aufgrund mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse geschieht, dann ist es eben genau das: mangelhaft. Nicht mehr oder weniger wie unsere eigenen Englischfehler auch.



> Man kann es mögen oder nicht, aber es ist ihre Sprache.


 Das mag ich einfach nicht glauben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß diese Ausdrucksweisen so einheitlich sind und so gleichwertig der vollständigen Kommunikationen dienen, wie es von einer richtigen Sprache verlangt werden kann. Wenn ich schlecht Englisch spreche und ab und zu deutsche Wörter einstreue, so habe ich keine neue Sprache kreiert, sondern einfach nur mangelnde Kenntnisse. Insofern denke ich, daß ich an andere den gleichen Maßstab legen darf wie an mich selbst.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß diese Ausdrucksweisen so einheitlich sind...



Doch genau das ist es. Und es ist Teil ihres Problems, denn die Einstellung, die hinter dieser "Sprache" steckt, macht sie zu Außenseitern in beiden Kulturen. Aber das ist nur wirklich so weit off-topic, dass ich mit einer Löschung oder der "Verbannung" ins Kultur-Forum rechne.


----------



## beclija

_"Entschuldigung, aber ich muss sofort Klo gehen"
"Seit ein paar Monaten spiele ich Nationalmannschaft"_

Für mich sind diese zwei Sätze gar nicht vergleichbar: Während der erste einfach nur falsch ist, finde ich an dem zweiten überhaupt nichts Anstößiges, wenngleich ich selbst ihn womöglich nicht so sagen würde. 

@Kajjo: Wie definierst du Sprache? Solange Latein vorwiegende Bildungssprache war (und das war ziemlich lang), war ja schließlich auch unser Deutsch nichts mehr als eine zusammengewürfelte Mixtur aus verschiedenen germanischen (und gar nicht sowenig slawischen) Elementen, die für höhergreifende Konzepte dann eben doch wieder auf die Hochsprache zurückgriff. Und wenn es der gruppeninternen Kommunikation dient und hier den Zweck erfüllt - was will man mehr?


----------



## FloVi

beclija said:


> _
> "Seit ein paar Monaten spiele ich Nationalmannschaft"_
> 
> ...finde ich an dem zweiten überhaupt nichts anstößiges, wenngleich ich selbst ihn womöglich nicht so sagen würde.




Kommt drauf an, was gemeint ist. Wenn Du damit ausdrücken willst, dass dir die WM so gut gefallen hat, dass Du am Wochende im Garten "Nationalmannschaft" spielst, geht der Satz in Ordnung. Vielleicht ist "Nationalmannschaft" ja auch ein neues MMORPG, auch dann hätte ich nichts dagegen. Wenn Du aber tatsächlich im Kader der Nationalmannschaft bist, dann solltst Du die Präposition schon verwenden, und sei nur, um dem Vorurteil zu begegnen, Sportler seine alle doof. ;-)


----------



## beclija

_Das_ kann mir nun wirklich egal sein, ich bin kein Sportler und werde wohl auch nie einer. Ich sage ja auch nicht dass der Satz exzellent ist, aber doch um Welten besser als der andere, auch und gerade in einem Kontext, in dem die echte Nationalmannschaft gemeint ist.


----------



## Kajjo

@Beclija: Der zweite Satz ist genauso falsch und schrecklich wie der erste. Man spielt nicht "Deutschland" oder "Nationalmannschaft", sondern man spielt "in der Nationalmannschaft" oder "für Deutschland".

Zu der philosophischen Frage, ab wann eine Sprache eine Sprache ist, wurde schon viel geschrieben und sicherlich sind die Definitionen stark von persönlicher Haltung, politischer Korrektheit und der Liebe oder Abneigung gegenüber Regeln und Strukturen definiert.

Ich möchte die Diskussion hier bewußt knapp halten, aber ich habe bereits im vorigen Beitrag darauf hingewiesen, daß es eben nicht zu einer neuen Sprache reicht, einfach Elemente von anderen Sprachen zu vermischen. Unvermögen ist keine schöpferische oder geistige Leistung. Damit würde man ja geradezu die gezeigte Selbstausgrenzung und Verballhornung fremder Sprachen adeln.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo, passe es euch oder nicht, ich möchte noch einmal auf die Bedeutung "Sprache" zurückkommen: Was ist eine Sprache? Woraus bsteht sie? Wie entwickelt man eine neue? Ab wann "lebt" eine Sprache?

Diese Fragen zu beantworten, ist nicht schwer, und genau deswegen könnte man diese "Kanaksprak", die "Jugendsprache" oder auch die "altdeutsche Sprache" als eigene Dialekte oder (bald) sogar als eigene Sprachen darstellen:

Goethes Deutsch wird in ein paar Jahrzehnten oder -hunderten vielleicht nicht mehr als "Deutsch" bezeichnet, sondern als eine eigene Sprache. Gotisch ist/war schließlich auch nur ein Dialekt des heutigen Deutsch, obwohl man es kaum noch so verbinden könnte. Dialekte entwickeln sich aus einer Hochsprache heraus und werden zu einer neuen Sprache. Das Niederländische klingt genauso dialektal wie Kölsch oder Bayerisch. Irgendwann werden diese Dialekte mal zu Sprachen, je weiter sie sich von der Originalhochsprache entfernen.

Ich habe gerade einen interessanten Bericht bei extra auf RTL gesehen. Man hat dort mal die jungen Rapper (also so um 20 Jahre alt) vor einen Kirchenchor (durchschnittlich 60 Jahre alt) gestellt und sie gefragt, ob sie denn den Chortext verstünden. Das ging sogar noch recht gut, doch als der Spieß umgedreht wurde und die Omis und Opis die Rapper verstehen sollten, war es aus mit "mutual intelligibility" (sorry, mir fällt gerade kein deutsches Äquivalent dazu ein ). Ich kann Rapper größtenteils verstehen, wobei ich aber bei Goethes Gedichten mehr Zeit aufwenden müsste, um sie zu verstehen.

Sprache besteht und entsteht aus Wandel und nicht aus Reformen, oder? Und dieser Wandel wird ganz klar im Türkdeutsch verdeutlicht. Schließlich könnte man (oder wurde schon) auch ein Wörterbuch über diese Sprache erstellen; ebenso könnte es ein Grammatikbuch darüber geben, welches Fragen klärt, ob es lieber "ey, voll konkret krass, alda" heißen sollte und nicht "ey, *d'is* voll konkret krass, alda".


----------



## beclija

Wir alle verballhornen die Sprache die wir sprechen, die uns allen zum Zeitpunkt der Geburt fremd war. Andernfalls würde sich Sprache nicht verändern und hier würde Althochdeutsch in seinen verschiedenen geschrieben. Man kann das gut finden oder schlecht, aber die "wissenschaftlichste" Betrachtungsweise ist, es einfach festzustellen. Und das hat mMn nichts mit politischer Korrektheit zu tun.

Gerade die deutsche Standardsprache an sich ist eine Verballhornung sondergleichen, ist sie doch bewusst als Mischung verschiedener Dialekte ins Leben gerufen worden, ohne auch nur in einer Region der natürlich gewachsenen Sprache zu entsprechen. Jeder Dialekt und sogar jede Mischung hat Regeln und Strukturen. Ich beobachte manchmal bewusst, wann Leute im Gespräch oder gar im Satz zwischen Deutsch und Serbokroatisch wechseln, und da ich beide Sprachen spreche, fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass das eben doch nur an gewissen Sollbruchstellen stattfindet. Und meist hat es auch nichts mit mangelnder Beherrschung der Sprache(n) zu tun - typischerweise sind sie in beiden besser als ich - sondern damit, dass gewisse Bedeutungsnuancen eben in der einen besser, kürzer oder treffender ausgedrückt werden können - solange alle Beteiligten folgen können gewinnt die Kommunikation dadurch.

Wie gesagt, ich finde beide Sätze schlecht, aber den einen eher "sehr schräg", den anderen "nicht Deutsch". Ein subtiler aber substantieller Unterschied.


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Wir alle verballhornen die Sprache die wir sprechen, die uns allen zum Zeitpunkt der Geburt fremd war.



Du hast nicht verstanden, was Verballhornung bedeutet, sonst könntest Du das nicht ernst meinen.

Bedeutungswandel, Aufnahme von Fremd- und Lehnwörtern oder Neuschöpfung von Wörtern hat nichts damit zu tun, daß man eine Sprache absichtlich ihrer Eigentümlichkeiten, ihrer Schönheit, ihrer Regeln beraubt oder sie wahllos mit anderen Sprachen mischt. Nur wer keine Beziehung zu einer Sprache hat, tut ihr so etwas an. Genau das passiert auch beim Kanakendeutsch und genau deshalb dürfen alle, die die deutsche Sprache zu schätzen wissen, dieses Verhalten zurecht verachten.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Ich will nicht darüber diskutieren. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Schönheit ist subjektiv und Regeln gibt es wie gesagt in jeder noch so willkürlich scheinenden Mischform. Und de oanzige Sproch zu der i a Beziehung hob is sowieso as Boarische.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Sprache besteht und entsteht aus Wandel und nicht aus Reformen, oder?


Allein für diese Erkenntnis hat sich der Thread doch schon gelohnt. Da sind wir uns ja endlich mal einig! 



> Und dieser Wandel wird ganz klar im Türkdeutsch verdeutlicht. Schließlich könnte man (oder wurde schon) auch ein Wörterbuch über diese Sprache erstellen; ebenso könnte es ein Grammatikbuch darüber geben, welches Fragen klärt, ob es lieber "ey, voll konkret krass, alda" heißen sollte und nicht "ey, *d'is* voll konkret krass, alda".


 Ich weiß nicht, woher Ihr diese Sicherheit nehmt. Ich habe zwar auch schon derartige Berichte gelesen, aber doch nicht wirklich ernstgenommen. Es gibt auch ein Langenscheidt-Wörterbuch "Deutsch-Frau / Frau-Deutsch" und niemand würde auf die Idee kommen, _tatsächlich_ zu behaupten, Frauen und Männern würde eine andere Sprache sprechen (ja, ja, OK, ab und zu kommt es einem schon so vor!). Genauso verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach auch mit Türkdeutsch. Es gibt ganz bestimmt eben keine festen Regeln, welche Deiner Beispiele wirklich funktionieren. Ich wage zu behaupten, daß gerade Anarchie und Primitivität diese sogenannte "Sprache" am Leben halten -- man muß sich eben gerade nicht an Regeln halten, Vokabeln büffeln oder Grammatik lernen.

Und wenn es noch so modern und provokant und irgendwie 'in' ist, Türkdeutsch zu einer Sprache hochzustilisieren: Hier besteht schon noch ein großer Unterschied zu einer richtigen Sprache -- und in diesem Forum sollte genug Sachverstand vorhanden sein, das zu erkennen!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Ich will nicht darüber diskutieren. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Schönheit ist subjektiv und Regeln gibt es wie gesagt in jeder noch so willkürlich scheinenden Mischform.



Der Vorteil von Anarchie ist, daß man immer recht hat. Regeln sind nur für die anderen da, klar. Wenn jeder vor sich hin grunzt, wie es ihm gefällt, haben wir eben alle unsere eigene Sprache. Klasse! Also auf diese Art ist die Menschheit nicht von den Bäumen runtergekommen...

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Du willst nicht im Ernst behaupten, die Menschheit sei durch das erstellen präskriptiver Grammatiken von den Bäumen gekommen? Falls doch hätte ich gerne ein Zitat aus der rezenten paläontologischen Literatur (ich kann zum Ausgleich gerne ein paar Quellen der neueren Bilingualismusforschung auftreiben, die bestätigen, dass Code-Switching regelgeleitet ist).


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Also auf diese Art ist die Menschheit nicht von den Bäumen runtergekommen...



Hmmm, wenn es die Regel war, auf Bäumen zu leben, dann müssen sie die Regel gebrochen haben, um runter zu kommen, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> man muß sich eben gerade nicht an Regeln halten, Vokabeln büffeln oder Grammatik lernen.


 
Wenn es genug Interessenten gäbe, würde es sich evetuell lohnen. Wie gesagt, heute mag man Niederländisch als eigene Sprache anerkennen, aber jeder Deutsche merkt doch auch, dass es im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein starker deutscher Dialekt ist, oder? 

Ich habe nicht vor, Türkdeutsch oder Bayerisch zu lernen, aber wenn man in solche Gebiete kommt, fällt man mit seinem Sächsisch oder Friesisch schon auf. Wenn also Berlin irgendwann einmal von viele Türkdeutschen überfüllt sein sollte, dann etabliert sich dort auch eine neue Sprache, die notgedrungen auch ältere Berliner verstehen werden müssen.

Du verstehst ja auch, wenn einer an der Pommesbude "isch bin de Pommes" oder "zwei Brot, büdde" sagt. Wenn das jemand pflegen würde, ließe sich daraus eine (noch hypotetische) Sprache mit Regeln und Vokabeln machen.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Hmmm, wenn es die Regel war, auf Bäumen zu leben, dann müssen sie die Regel gebrochen haben, um runter zu kommen, oder?



Bei allem Humor -- dies ist jetzt kein sehr konstruktiver Kommentar. Sprache als solches beruht in welcher Form auch immer auf gewissen Übereinkünften und eben nicht auf Anarchie.

Man stelle sich eine einfache Zeichensprache vor und jeder verwendet die Zeichen anders. Oh Mann, über so was kann man doch nicht diskutieren müssen... Ihr habt wirklich zuviel Spaß an provokanten Thesen.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Ich möchte alle bitten, weniger beißend zu argumentieren und auf Haarspalterei zu verzichten. 

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Wenn es genug Interessenten gäbe, würde es sich evetuell lohnen.



Wie gesagt, diejenigen, von denen wir gerade reden, hätten alle Möglichkeiten dieser Welt, eine nützliche Sprache zu lernen. Es geht ihnen doch gerade darum zu provozieren, sich abzugrenzen, einfach zu sein -- da wirst Du wenig Interessenten finden, die an einem Sprachkurs mit festen Regeln, Grammatik und Vokabelübungen für Türkdeutsch und Kanakensprache teilnehmen wollen. 

Die Ursache von Türkdeutsch ist nicht die Begierde, Sprachen zu lernen, Whodunit!

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Kajjo said:


> Bei allem Humor -- dies ist jetzt kein sehr konstruktiver Kommentar. Sprache als solches beruht in welcher Form auch immer auf gewissen Übereinkünften und eben nicht auf Anarchie.
> 
> Man stelle sich eine einfache Zeichensprache vor und jeder verwendet die Zeichen anders. Oh Mann, über so was kann man doch nicht diskutieren müssen... Ihr habt wirklich zuviel Spaß an provokanten Thesen.
> 
> Kajjo



Genau das passiert aber weder bei dem was du "Türkdeutsch" nennst, noch in Dialekten, und nicht einmal beim Code-Switching. Ich fand den Kommentar übrigens treffend...


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Genau das passiert aber weder bei dem was du "Türkdeutsch" nennst, noch in Dialekten, und nicht einmal beim Code-Switching. Ich fand den Kommentar übrigens treffend...



Hättest Du den Thread genau verfolgt, so wäre Dir aufgefallen, daß nicht ich diesen Begriff eingeführt habe. Ob diese spezielle Form wirklich existiert, sei sowieso dahingestellt. Nur weil bestimmte türkischstämmige Komödianten und selbsternannte Schriftsteller dies so darstellen (und wild postulieren), ist es doch noch lange keine Tatsache. 

* Wir täten alle gut daran, für erfolgreiche Integration und ein friedliches Miteinander zu plädieren, anstatt sprachliches Unvermögen zu einer Subkultur hochzustilisieren und Kapitulation mit Toleranz zu verwechseln.*

Gute Nacht!

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Ich beziehe mich nicht auf Komödianten, ich beziehe mich auf Erkenntnisse der Sprachkontaktforschung.

Gute Nacht gleichfalls
j


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Bei allem Humor -- dies ist jetzt kein sehr konstruktiver Kommentar. Sprache als solches beruht in welcher Form auch immer auf gewissen Übereinkünften und eben nicht auf Anarchie.



Du unterschätzt IMHO die Macht und den Einfluss urbaner Subkulturen. Sie *haben* ihre Übereinkünfte und es ist längst nicht so anarchisch, wie du es gern hättest, auch wenn es so entstanden ist.


----------



## heidita

> "ey, voll konkret krass, alda


 
Mal eine kurze Nebenfrage:

Was heisst, oder soll "alda" heissen?



> über so was kann man doch nicht diskutieren müssen..


 
Genau!


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Sprache als solches beruht in welcher Form auch immer auf gewissen Übereinkünften und eben nicht auf Anarchie.



Regeln werden aber nicht immer erlassen oder stehen in irgendwelchen Büchern. Regeln können sich auch schlicht und ergreifend aus der Notwendigkeit ergeben.



> Man stelle sich eine einfache Zeichensprache vor und jeder verwendet die Zeichen anders.


Sie hätte keine Chance, da man sich nicht verstehen würde. Die Tatsache, dass sie dennoch so reden beweist, dass sie nicht anarchisch sein kann, auch wenn die Regeln nirgendwo niedergeschrieben sind.

Eine Sache möchte ich noch klarstellen. Ich rede von dem extremen deutsch-türkisch-Mix, den türkische Jugendliche untereinander verwenden, nicht von der "ey alda (=Alter - jemand hatte danach gefragt), voll krass." soße. Die ist wiederum eine Verballhornung, die eben durch diese so genannten Komiker entstanden ist.



> * Wir täten alle gut daran, für erfolgreiche Integration und ein friedliches Miteinander zu plädieren, anstatt sprachliches Unvermögen zu einer Subkultur hochzustilisieren und Kapitulation mit Toleranz zu verwechseln.*


Ich würde Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen, wenn das die Realität deutscher Integrationspolitik zuließe. Was hier als Integration bezeichnet wird ist der Versuch der Assimilation:



			
				SPD said:
			
		

> *Positionen zur Integrationspolitik
> *
> Integration heißt Chancengleichheit und Teilhabe. Integration ist eine Aufgabe der Bürgergesellschaft
> Frühkindliche Sprachförderung für alle erfordert die Ausweitung der Schulpflicht auf eine Vorschulpflicht
> Integrations- und Sprachkurse für Neuzuwanderer müssen bedarfsgerecht differenziert werden
> Insbesondere Migrantinnen müssen gefördert, unterstützt und geschützt werden
> Kommunale Integrationsnetzwerke müssen als Serviceeinrichtungen für Migrantinnen und Migranten nutzbar sein
> Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund bedürfen maßgeschneiderter Programme für den Arbeitsmarkt
> Kulturelle Vielfalt durch kulturelle Teilhabe trägt zur Integration bei
> Bürgerschaftliches Engagement ist ein Schlüssel zur Integration
> Integration durch Sport weiter stärken
> Bleiberecht für langjährig geduldete Familien schaffen



Bei anderen Parteien sieht es ähnlich aus. Die so genannte Integrationspolitik beschäftigt sich in erster Linie mit den Aufzunehmenden. Man findet kaum Konzepte zur Steigerung der Integrationsbereitschaft bei den Aufnehmenden, sprich bei den Deutschen.

Das Ergebnis ist, dass die jungen Türken - sie trifft es am härtesten - von Deutschen nicht als Deutsche akzeptiert werden. Als in Deutschland Aufgewachsene werden sie in der Türkei jedoch auch nicht als Türken betrachtet.

Die Folge ist, dass sie zwischen zwei Kulturen schweben und von beiden nicht anerkannt werden. Was hier als sprachliches Unvermögen bezeichnet wird, betrachte ich als einen Aspekt des unbeholfenen Versuchs einer Identitätsfindung.



> ...Kapitulation mit Toleranz zu verwechseln.


Wir sind unglaublich tolerant, doch das ist Teil des Problems. Die jungen Migrantenkinder sind zu einem großen Teil hier aufgewachsen und dennoch lässt man sie ständig spüren, dass sie lediglich toleriert werden.

Toleranz ist was Feines, solange man sie wiederum nicht mit Akzeptanz verwechselt. Integration erordert mehr als Toleranz, sie erfordert auf beiden Seiten Respekt und Anerkennung. Solange die nicht vorhanden sind, ist jede Integrationspolitik zum Scheitern verurteilt.



> Hmmm, wenn es die Regel war, auf Bäumen zu leben, dann müssen sie die Regel gebrochen haben, um runter zu kommen, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Bei allem Humor -- dies ist jetzt kein sehr konstruktiver Kommentar.
Click to expand...

Das war nicht humorvoll gemeint. Entwicklungen haben schon seit Urzeiten oft auch das Durchbrechen von Regeln und das Überschreiten von Grenzen erfordert. Natürlich sind Regeln notwendig, doch wenn Regeln zu einem Selbstzweck verkommen, sind sie immer ein Hemmschuh für Innovation und Weiterentwicklung. Auch heute kranken viele unserer Systeme in allen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft am Festhalten an veralteten Denkstrukturen.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Sie hätte keine Chance, da man sich nicht verstehen würde. Die Tatsache, dass sie dennoch so reden beweist, dass sie nicht anarchisch sein kann, auch wenn die Regeln nirgendwo niedergeschrieben sind.


Nein, keinesweg. Die erfolgreiche Verständigung kann auch daran liegen, daß die jeweiligen Fragmente der Ursprungssprachen verstanden werden und der Mix selbst anarchisch und provokant-primitiv ist.



> Ich würde Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen, wenn das die Realität deutscher Integrationspolitik zuließe. Was hier als Integration bezeichnet wird ist der Versuch der Assimilation.


 Nun, "Integration" bezeichnet doch die Aufnahme von Y in die Menge X. Es hat niemand gesagt, daß X sich dafür ändern oder verbiegen muß. Ich persönlich sehe dafür auch keinen Grund -- und schon mal gar nicht für sprachliche Aspekte, um die es hier ja primär geht.

Ich glaube, dies ist einer der typischen Komplexe der Deutschen, daß wir es allen recht machen wollen. Wenn wir ins Ausland ziehen, dann nehmen wir uns vor, nicht zu stören, nicht fremde Gewohnheiten zu mißachten oder gar zu verachten und uns selbst zu integrieren. Wir freuen uns über Hilfe und Akzeptanz, aber wir erwarten nicht, daß die Gastgeber sich unseretwegen ändern. Wenn ich mir wünsche, in X zu arbeiten und zu leben, muß das doch seine Gründe haben, oder? Dann muß ich auch entsprechend die Kultur, Sprache und Lebensart der Gastgeber akzeptieren und lernen wollen. Ich habe selbst mehrere Jahre im Ausland gelebt und bin der festen Überzeugung, daß ich an andere die gleichen Maßstäbe anlegen darf wie an mich selbst! -- Warum sollten wir also umgekehrt als Gastgeber ausgerechnet uns selbst verbiegen wollen? Was so selbstverständlich klingt, wenn wir der Gast sind, klingt für viele schrecklich, wenn wir Gastgeber sind. Warum bloß?



> Das Ergebnis ist, dass die jungen Türken - sie trifft es am härtesten - von Deutschen nicht als Deutsche akzeptiert werden. Als in Deutschland Aufgewachsene werden sie in der Türkei jedoch auch nicht als Türken betrachtet.


 Das ist sicherlich die unmittelbare Folge davon, daß sie trotz aller Möglichkeiten muttersprachlich aufzuwachsen, sich abgrenzen und entscheidende Schritte zur Integration selbst nicht gehen. Das Resultat ist genau das, was Du beschreibst. Ich möchte aber keineswegs behaupten, daß ich hier die Spezialrezepte für tolle Integration kenne -- ganz im Gegenteil!



> Die jungen Migrantenkinder sind zu einem großen Teil hier aufgewachsen und dennoch lässt man sie ständig spüren, dass sie lediglich toleriert werden.


 Ich glaube nicht, daß man das pauschalisieren darf. Jeder wird für seine eigene Persönlichkeit, seine eigenen Fähigkeiten und sein eigenes Verhalten akzeptiert oder eben auch nicht. Mir widerfährt im Ausland ja auch nicht spontan die große Liebe, sondern man muß sich Respekt und Akzeptanz durch Leistung und Charakter erwerben. Ich glaube nicht, daß heutzutage noch irgendjemand etwas gegen deutsche Kollegen anderer ethnischer Abstammung "fühlt", es sei denn, sie geben (genau wie jeder anderer Deutsche) dazu Anlaß.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß heutzutage noch irgendjemand etwas gegen deutsche Kollegen anderer ethnischer Abstammung "fühlt", es sei denn, sie geben (genau wie jeder anderer Deutsche) dazu Anlaß.



Mein kompletter Realname lautet:

*Flo*renz Elias *Vi*llegas y van der Wals und obwohl ich kein Wort spanisch spreche, dafür aber ein akzentfreies Deutsch (mit leichtem berlinischem Einschlag, den man sich nur allzu schnell angewöhnt), habe ich vollkommen andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Man konnte regelrecht sehen, wie bei vielen Deutschen die Klappe fiel, als sie meinen Namen hörten.

Tut mir leid, aber das von Dir beschriebene Deutschland ist pures Wunschdenken.


----------



## Kajjo

Es ist schade, daß Du andere Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben scheinst. Ich habe bisher immer in sehr gemischten Arbeitsgruppen gearbeitet und nie hat die Nationalität eine wesentliche Rolle gespielt, sondern nur Charakter und Leistung. Auch im alltäglichen Leben kann ich nicht beobachten, daß z.B. äußerlich fremdländisch wirkende Kassiererinnen anders behandelt werden als typisch deutsche. 

Je fremdartiger sich jemand benimmt oder spricht oder sich selbst durch sein Verhalten ausgrenzt, umso eher wird er auch "anders" behandelt. Das halte ich wiederum für typisch menschlich.

Ich bin absolut überzeugt, daß Du perfektes Deutsch sprichst, und mich wundert es sehr, daß der bloße Name bei manchen Deutschen Irritationen auslöst. Dies ist dann aber kein Problem der Integration (denn davon kann man bei Dir als typischen Deutschen ja wohl nicht sprechen!), sondern höchstens von Engstirnigkeit oder Dummheit. Und gegen letztere wird man leider nie etwas machen können...

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Hallo,

könnten wir uns bitte schön auf das Hauptthema dieses Fadens beschränken, und zwar *das Türkdeutsche*:

-die Entwicklung dieser Mundart
-inwiefern es sich um eine Sprache handelt (oder nicht)
-Gründe dafür oder dagegen
-interessante Eigenschaften dieser Mundart 
-angemessene Informationen zum Hintergrund, die beim Handeln dieser Fragen helfen könnten

Ich wiederhole den ersten Beitrag dieses Fadens: 





> Mangelhaft würde ich nicht mal sagen. Es hat sich - gerade unter jungen Türken - eine sprachliche Subkultur etabliert. Der breiten Masse gegenüber wird sie nur durch so genannte Comedians wie Erkan & Stefan oder Kaja Yanar (?) (ihr wisst schon, "Was guckst Du?") repräsentiert. In der U-Bahn sind aber die Gespräche der Schüler viel interessanter, ein richtiges Gemisch aus Deutsch und Türkisch. Man kann es mögen oder nicht, aber es ist ihre Sprache. Sie gleich als "mangelhaft" abzustempeln halte ich für elitär. Natürlich hat sie das Problem, eine rein gesprochene Sprache zu sein. Sobald man sie ins Schriftliche überträgt wird's schwierig, doch das ist bei Dialekten ähnlich.


 Das Thema "Integration" ist leider einerseits allzu vielfältig und kompliziert, andererseits ist es ein Bereich, mit dem sich unser Forum nicht befasst. Politische Diskussionen dürfen gerne privat weitergeführt werden. Halten wir uns öffentlich bitte an die sprachlichen Elemente des hier besprochenen Phänomens.

Danke.


----------



## FloVi

elroy said:


> könnten wir uns bitte schön auf das Hauptthema dieses Fadens beschränken, und zwar *das Türkdeutsche*:
> 
> -die Entwicklung dieser Mundart



Ich denke, dass wir genau das machen. Meiner Ansicht nach ist sprachliche Abgrenzung auf Grund einer mangelhaften Integration (von welcher Seite auch immer ausgehend) mit ein Grund für die Entwicklung dieser "Mundart".


----------



## elroy

FloVi said:


> Ich denke, dass wir genau das machen. Meiner Ansicht nach ist sprachliche Abgrenzung auf Grund einer mangelhaften Integration (von welcher Seite auch immer ausgehend) mit ein Grund für die Entwicklung dieser "Mundart".


 Das sehe ich selbstverständlich ein. Ich wollte nur nicht, dass das allgemeine Thema "Integration" in dieser Diskussion "beherrscht", was mir in einigen der letzten Beiträge der Diskussion zu drohen schien. Außerdem sollte mein Beitrag nicht als Kritik aufgefasst werden, sondern als "präventive" Erinnerung daran dienen, womit wir uns in diesem Faden hauptsächlich beschäftigen sollen.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich befürworte den Begriff des "Soziolekts", schon weil eine Verschriftlichung der 'Kanak Sprak' (nach Zaimoğlu) zumindest bislang kaum stattfindet, weil die Orientierung am Deutschen (unter Vereinfachung der Grammatik und Einfügung von türkischen [und englischen] Ausdrücken) deutlich sichtbar bleibt und eine "Zweisprachigkeit" kaum beobachtet werden kann. 'Kanak Sprak' beschränkt sich weitgehend auf Jugendliche und junge Menschen mit geringem Bildungsgrad und zumeist türkischem Migrationshintergrund oder deren deutschstämmigen Bekanntenkreis. Für die Entstehung einer eigenen Sprache sind diese Bedingungen eher ungünstig.

Dagegen spricht aber meine Beobachtung, daß die 'Kanak Sprak' in Wien der in Hamburg weitestgehend entspricht; vom Österreichischen, soweit ich feststellen konnte, völlig unbeeinflußt ist. Es handelt sich damit eher um eine relativ einheitliche Abwandlung des Hochdeutschen als um lokal voneinander unabhängig entstehende Varianten. Möglich ist dies meines Erachtens vor allem durch die massive Medienpräsenz des Soziolekts innerhalb der Randkultur (insbesondere türkischdeutsche Popmusik) sowie den stark restringierten Wortschatz, der eine Vereinheitlichung vereinfacht.


----------



## FloVi

> Ich befürworte den Begriff des "Soziolekts"



Guter Einwurf. Das korrespondiert auch mit dem deutsch-polnisch Mix, wie er im Ruhrpott oft zu hören ist und dort auch schon ältere Generationen erreicht hat.


----------



## nic456

Seit ein paar Monaten spiele ich Nationalmannschaft...

Das ist m.E. sehr wohl ein grammatikalisch wohlgeformter Satz, wenn man das Subjekt mit wir ersetzt, im Sinne von Theater oder Kinder, die Familie spielen!  

Zur Definition von Sprache: neben linguistischen Kriterien gibt es immer auch außersprachliche. Das Luxemburgisch ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen und nur schwer, wenn überhaupt, vom Moselfränkisch zu unterscheiden, das auf bundesrepublikanischem Boden auf der anderen Flusseite gesprochen wird.

Früher oder später wird dann auch das Schwyzerdeutsch dem Niederländischen folgen...


----------



## Henryk

nic456 said:


> Seit ein paar Monaten spiele ich Nationalmannschaft...
> 
> Das ist m.E. sehr wohl ein grammatikalisch wohlgeformter Satz, wenn man das Subjekt mit wir ersetzt, im Sinne von Theater oder Kinder, die Familien spielen!


Nationalmannschaft ist aber auch nichts, das man spielen kann im Gegensatz zum Theater. Bei dir können Familien Kinder spielen? 

Und zum Thema konkret:



> ein richtiges Gemisch aus Deutsch und Türkisch.


Ich kenne Kanakisch ausschließlich als dt. Sprache, die von Sprachschwächen gekennzeichnet ist und durch unzählige Alltagsneologismen deformiert und erweitert wird, sowohl von türkischen als auch deutschen Jugendlichen, die dies toll finden. Außerdem beansprucht sie keinen großen Wortschatz. Da ist auch sehr viel Pseudo-Englisch drin.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Ich kenne Kanakisch ausschließlich als dt. Sprache, die von Sprachschwächen gekennzeichnet ist und durch unzählige Alltagsneologismen deformiert und erweitert wird,* sowohl von türkischen als auch deutschen Jugendlichen, die dies toll finden*. Außerdem beansprucht sie keinen großen Wortschatz. Da ist auch sehr viel Pseudo-Englisch drin.


 
Dem kann ich auch zustimmen, obwohl ich nur vier -fünfmal im Jahr in Deutschland bin. Man hört dies Gefasel leider überall, sowohl von deutschen als von türkischen Jugendlichen. Sollte man es wirklich als _deutsche Sprache_ bezeichnen? Traurig.


----------



## venenum

Off topic:


> nic456:
> Früher oder später wird dann auch das Schwyzerdeutsch dem Niederländischen folgen...


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist Schwyzerdeutsch schon jetzt kein Deutsch. Die Österreicher verstehe ich schon, aber wenn ich mit Schweizern rede, reden wir fast ausschließlich im Englischen, weil ich sie (ihr Dialekt) überhaupt nicht verstehe. 

On topic:
Diese türkdeutsche Sprache (Dialekt, Soziolekt, oder wie man es nennen mag) ist wirklich nichts merkwürdiges. Wenn die Leute, besonders die Jugendlichen, täglich zwischen zwei Sprachen leben, in denen sie (fast) gleich flüssig sind, vermischen diese Sprachen und machen eine eigene Mischsprache daraus, die nur diese zweisprachige Gruppe versteht. Die deutschen Türke sind keine Ausnahme. Ähnlich war es mit den Kroaten, die während des Krieges in Ungarn als Flüchtlinge viel Zeit verbrachten - zu Hause sprachen sie Kroatisch, außer dem Haus Ungarisch, und unter sich eine Mischsprache, die nur sie verstanden, weil ein Wort kroatisch, schon das andere ungarisch war, die Satzstrukturen totall vermischt waren...


----------



## nic456

Henryk,

danke fuer den Hinweis, ich habe meinen Beitrag verbessert. Man koennte auch sagen, sie spielen "Vater, Mutter, Kind".

Wenn Kinder Nationalmannschaft spielen, spielen sie ein Spiel nach. Natuerlich spielen sie dabei auch Fussball, es geht aber weniger ums Fussballspielen als um die Identifikation mit Idolen.

Ich respektiere Beitraege, die der einen wie der anderen Meinung sind, hoffe aber, dass Du von "Kanakendeutsch" Abstand nimmst, weil mit diesem Ausdruck ganz offensichtlich eine Geringschaetzung anderer zum Ausdruck kommt.

Danke!

PS Ich kann leider keine Sonderzeichen ins Firefoxfenster eingeben!


----------



## heidita

"Kanakendeutsch" 

Tatsächlich kenne ich dieses Wort auch geringschätzig gemeint. Sicher aber, denke ich , hat Henryk das Wort nur als "Eigenname" für diese eigenartige Sprache benutzt.

Werden übrigens die deutschen Jugendlichen, die so sprechen auch zu den "Kanaken " gezählt? Ist dieses Wort grundweg beleidigend? Ich wünschte, unser türkischer Kollege würde auf diesen Faden aufmerksam werden und uns seine Meinung sagen. 

Ich habe im Duden nur das gefunden. 

*1.* *Ka|na|ke, *der; -n, -n [polynes. kanaka = Mensch]: 1. Eingeborener Polynesiens u. der Südseeinseln. 2. (ugs. ...


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Ist dieses Wort grundweg beleidigend?



Ja, ist es.
Es wird "Kanacke" ausgesprochen. Die ursprüngliche Bedeutung "Kanake" ist kaum bekannt. Wie so viele ursprünglich - mehr oder weniger - neutrale Wörter (Kaffer, Bastard, Homo...) ist Kanake heute ausschließlich als Beleidigung im Umlauf. Ausgenommen natürlich, man macht deutlich darauf aufmerksam, die ursprüngliche Bedeutung zu meinen.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich finde auch, daß das alleinstehende Wort "Kanake" grundsätzlich immer beleidigend ist. Ob dies auch auf Zusammensetzungen wie "Kanak Sprak" zutrifft, ist nicht ganz so sicher -- aber es gibt so oder so schönere Ausdrücke!

Lykurgs Ansatz des Soziolekts finde ich gut -- zumal der Ansatz nicht weit von dem entfernt ist, was ich zuvor geäußert hatte. 

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Eine der meiner Meinung nach faszinierendsten Sprachen überhaupt ist genau das - eine "verballhornte" und mit anderen Sprachen "vermischte" Version des Deutschen, die wohl zu einem guten Teil zum Zwecke der Identitätsfestigung von einer Minderheit ins Leben gerufen wurde (manche nennen es wohl "bewusste Selbstausgrenzung"). 

Als an Sprache interessierter Mensch kann ich nicht anders, als Gott danken, dass dieser faszinierende Prozess zu meinen Lebzeiten und mit meiner Muttersprache als Basis stattfindet - für diese Gelegenheit hätten manche Linguisten in der Vergangenheit ihre eigene Mutter in die Hölle verkauft.

Das heißt nicht, dass mir dieser Soziolekt (ob er sich wie das Jiddische einmal zu einer Sprache weiterentwickelt sei dahingestellt, wir sind keine Propheten der Geschichte) gefallen muss; unter uns gesagt, ich finde ihn nicht besonders schön anzuhören, allerdings geht es mir da beim Berlinerischen auch nicht anders. Aber das Phänomen finde ich sehr interessant und ich kann einfach nicht erkennen, was inhärent schlecht dran sein sollte.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich respektiere Beitraege, die der einen wie der anderen Meinung sind, hoffe aber, dass Du von "Kanakendeutsch" Abstand nimmst, weil mit diesem Ausdruck ganz offensichtlich eine Geringschaetzung anderer zum Ausdruck kommt.


 Da ist gar keine Geringschätzung drin:

Wörterbuch 

Die Sprache heißt nun einmal so.


----------



## heidita

Flovi unad Kajjo, warum habt Ihr "Kanacke geschrieben"? Heisst es nicht Kanake, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## beclija

Henryk said:


> Da ist gar keine Geringschätzung drin:
> 
> Wörterbuch
> 
> Die Sprache heißt nun einmal so.


Es gibt Begriffe, die extrem geringschätzig rüberkommen, wenn sie von Außenstehenden gebraucht werden, aber intern keine solche Konnotation haben - z.B. bezeichnen sich Afroamerikaner oft untereinander als "Nigger"; wenn aber ich als Weißer in der Bronx jemanden als "Nigger" anrede, könnte das ungesund werden (und zu recht - der Begriff ist, von Außenstehenden gebraucht, ein rassistisches Schimpfwort).


----------



## Henryk

beclija said:


> Es gibt Begriffe, die extrem geringschätzig rüberkommen, wenn sie von Außenstehenden gebraucht werden, aber intern keine solche Konnotation haben - z.B. bezeichnen sich Afroamerikaner oft untereinander als "Nigger"; wenn aber ich als Weißer in der Bronx jemanden als "Nigger" anrede, könnte das ungesund werden (und zu recht - der Begriff ist, von Außenstehenden gebraucht, ein rassistisches Schimpfwort).


Ich schrieb vom Namen der "Sprache". Natürlich ist Kanake gegenüber Südländern, nicht nur Türken, beleidigend. Die Angelegenheit mit "Nigger" ist allerdings weit verschärfter, denn der Begriff "Kanake" ist vollkommen abgedroschen heutzutage. Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der ausgerastet ist, nachdem er "Kanake" genannt wurde, die Beleidigung prallt sogar eher einfach ab.


----------



## beclija

Ich wollte auch nicht behaupten, dass "Kanake" mit "Nigger" vergleichbar sei.* Es ging mir darum, zu zeigen, dass allein die Tatsache, dass die bezeichnete Gruppe selbst einen Begriff verwendet, nicht notwendigerweise zeigt, dass dieser nicht beleidigend sein kann.

*Dazu kenne ich die Bedeutungsnuancen des Begriffs auch viel zu wenig, hier im Südosten ist er wenig gebräuchlich.


----------



## Sepia

beclija said:


> Ich wollte auch nicht behaupten, dass "Kanake" mit "Nigger" vergleichbar sei.* Es ging mir darum, zu zeigen, dass allein die Tatsache, dass die bezeichnete Gruppe selbst einen Begriff verwendet, nicht notwendigerweise zeigt, dass dieser nicht beleidigend sein kann.
> 
> *Dazu kenne ich die Bedeutungsnuancen des Begriffs auch viel zu wenig, hier im Südosten ist er wenig gebräuchlich.




Ich wundere mich überhaupt über das Wort "Kanake" als rassistisch gemeinte Bezeichnung. Wie ist es überhaupt zu dieser Bedeutung gekommen? Die Kanaken sind die Ureinwohner von Neu Kaledonien! Hat es vielleicht mit den Völkerschauen der großen Zoos zu tun - um die vorletzte Jahrhundertwende haben unsere "netten" Zoobesitzer wie z.B. Hagenbeck Ureinwohner aus fernen Teilen der Welt nach Deutschland gebracht und diese im Zoo zur Schau gestellt. Darunter waren in der Anfangsfase u.a. auch Kanaken.

Weiß jemand, ob dadurch die rassistische Verwendung des Wortes entstand?


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Flovi unad Kajjo, warum habt Ihr "Kanacke geschrieben"? Heisst es nicht Kanake, wenn überhaupt?



Sorry, die richtige Schreibweise ist "Kanake". Allerdings wird das Wort, aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen, häufig "Kanacke" ausgesprochen und mir klang Flovis Beitrag noch so nach, daß ich es glatt aus Versehen mit "ck" geschrieben habe.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Die Kanaken sind die Ureinwohner von Neu Kaledonien!


Falls du's nicht wusstest: Vietnamesen werden bei uns in Berlin innerhalb von Deutschen (nicht jeder, ich persönlich verzichte darauf) gewöhnlich Fidschis genannt.


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> manche nennen es wohl "bewusste Selbstausgrenzung").
> und ich kann einfach nicht erkennen, was inhärent schlecht dran sein sollte.



Diese beiden Sätze sagen doch alles! Wo genau verstehst Du etwas nicht?

Wir haben in Deutschland ein Problem mit Integration, das realistisch betrachtet nicht nur für die Betroffenen unangenehm ist, sondern auch für alle anderen. 

Ich kann einfach nicht erkennen, inwiefern dieser schreckliche Prozeß auch nur ansatzweise positiv sein soll. Er behindert die Integration und Akzeptanz und verbaut den Betroffenen ihre eigene Zukunft. 

Sprachliches Ausdrucksvermögen ist in unser zunehmend von Wissen, Technik und Kommunikation geprägten Welt von entscheidender Bedeutung. Eine präzise, nuancierte und differenzierte Sprache verbunden mit einem reichen Wortschatz ist unabdingbare Grundlage unserer Gesellschaft. Ich kann und möchte mir gar kein Deutschland vorstellen, in dem diese Werte keine Bedeutung haben.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Würdest du über das Jiddische das gleiche sagen? Ich will dir nichts unterstellen, nur wie schon in meinem vorletzten Post darauf hinweisen, dass allgemein anerkannte und IMHO faszinierende Sprachen auf genau diese Weise entstanden sind. 
(Die Anführungszeichen waren hoffentlich nicht zu übersehen.)


----------



## heidita

> Ich kann einfach nicht erkennen, inwiefern dieser schreckliche Prozeß auch nur ansatzweise positiv sein soll.


 
Ich kann diesem nur zustimmen. Auch hier gibt es ein grosses Integrationsproblem mit nicht Spanischsprechern. Die meist fehlenden Sprachkenntnisse sind einer der Hauptgründe für die nicht folgende Anpassung. Und wir wollen nicht von den USA sprechen! 

Wie man so etwas begrüssen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Ich habe mich sehr über deinen Beitrag gewundert, *beclija,* denn sogar _Gott zu danken_, dass unsere Sprache so verunstaltet wird.....


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Würdest du über das Jiddische das gleiche sagen? Ich will dir nichts unterstellen, nur wie schon in meinem vorletzten Post darauf hinweisen, dass allgemein anerkannte und IMHO faszinierende Sprachen auf genau diese Weise entstanden sind. (Die Anführungszeichen waren hoffentlich nicht zu übersehen.)



Nun, ich werde mich von Diskussionen über das Jiddische absolut heraushalten. Totschlagargumente mit diesem deutschen Volkstrauma halte ich für perfide und unangebracht.

Zudem kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob solche Sprachen während ihrer Entstehungsphase für Unfrieden gesorgt haben. Ich möchte kein Deutschland des Umbruchs und Unfriedens erleben, nur um einige Hundert Jahre später eine neue tolle Sprache zu haben. Oh Mann.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Flovi unad Kajjo, warum habt Ihr "Kanacke geschrieben"? Heisst es nicht Kanake, wenn überhaupt?



Ich habe geschrieben, dass es "Kanacke" *gesprochen* wird. "Kanake" mit dem einfachen "k" würde ich eher "Kanahke" sprechen. Danach habe ich wieder die korrekte Schreibung verwendet.


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Ich habe geschrieben, dass es "Kanacke" *gesprochen* wird. "Kanake" mit dem einfachen "k" würde ich eher "Kanahke" sprechen. Danach habe ich wieder die korrekte Schreibung verwendet.


Oh, habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst.


----------



## beclija

Das Jiddische ist nicht als Totschlagargument gedacht (ich habe versucht, das klarzumachen), ich führte es an, weil ich es in der Frühphase seiner Entstehung in vieler Hinsicht vergleichbar finde. Außerdem möchte ich betonen, dass ich ausschließlich von der _Sprache _rede - wenn diese von irgendeiner anderen Gruppe gesprochen würde, wäre es mir genauso recht.


> Zudem kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob solche Sprachen während ihrer Entstehungsphase für Unfrieden gesorgt haben.


Damals war die deutsche Sprache noch nicht normiert, ich würde also davon ausgehen, dass es jedem egal war, wie andere Leute sprechen oder nicht sprechen - es geht mich auch nichts an, wie Berlinerisch klingt oder dass Norddeutsche entgegen meinem und Konrad Dudens Sprachgefühl Präpositionen allein stehen lassen ("da kann ich nichts für").


> Wir haben in Deutschland ein Problem mit Integration, das realistisch betrachtet nicht nur für die Betroffenen unangenehm ist, sondern auch für alle anderen.


 Wundert das irgendwen? Ein paar alltägliche Erlebnisse:

1) Ein "südlandisch" aussehender Mitbürger, akzentfreies Deutsch, hier geboren, tadellos "mitteleuropäisches" Betragen, beginnt in einer Bar ein Gespräch mit einem Sitznachbarn. Nach drei Sätzen kommt die Frage "Woher bist du?" oder "Seit wann bist du hier?". (Wer behauptet, er/sie habe das noch nie erlebt, lügt. Ich gebe sogar gerne zu, dass es mir selbst auch schon passiert ist - ich in der Rolle des Fragenden. Peinlich.)

2) Eine geborene, "reinblütige" Österreicherin trägt als modisches Accessoire etwas, das entfernt an ein Kopftuch erinnert. Sie wird im Infinitiv angesprochen.

Ich bewundere jeden, der unter solchen Bedingungen noch Anstrengungen unternimmt, sich zu integrieren - die Bewunderung kommt wohl daher, dass ich es für übermenschlich halte. Ich jedenfalls würde aufgeben. Da ist es dann auch nur verständlich, dass sich eine eigene Sprachform herausbildet, sei es, weil die Betroffenen kaum in die Gelegenheit kommen, Deutsch gescheit zu lernen (siehe Beispiel 2), sei es, um sich bewusst von einem Umfeld, von dem man sich nicht akzeptiert fühlt, abzugrenzen.



> ...dass unsere Sprache so verunstaltet wird.....


 Wieso "unsere Sprache"? Niemand zwingt mich, so zu sprechen oder gar zu schreiben - ich habe es auch nicht vor, wenn es euch beruhigt. Es ist eure Entscheidung, ob ihr es als Deutsch betrachtet oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann versteht ihr es offenbar, der Zweck - die Kommunikation - ist also erfüllt. Wenn nein, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: a) Ihr beschließt, dass es euch nichts angeht, wie andere Menschen untereinander kommunizieren (meine Option) oder b) ihr verurteilt es trotzdem - dann müsstet ihr aber folgerichtig auch Jiddisch, Luxemburgisch und Niederländisch verdammen. Das vielleicht als Erklärung, warum ich es nicht "verstehen will", was an der Sprachform böse ist.



> Wo genau verstehst Du etwas nicht?





> ...ist mir schleierhaft.


 Das könnte ich gesagt haben, allerdings mit anderen Hintergedanken. Wir reden offenbar wirklich aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Kajjo

> Ein paar alltägliche Erlebnisse


Muß man denn Äußerlichkeiten ignorieren? Ist das so falsch? Und was hat das mit Integration zu tun? -- Bei Integration geht es doch gerade darum, daß sich "Anderes" integrieren muß, nicht "Gleiches"! Falsch verstandene politische Korrektheit hilft hier niemandem.



> Ich bewundere jeden, der unter solchen Bedingungen noch Anstrengungen unternimmt, sich zu integrieren


Hm, merkwürdig. Ich habe mehrere Jahre im Ausland gelebt und weiß, was es bedeutet "der Ausländer" zu sein. Umso mehr versucht man doch, die Sprache zu beherrschen, die Witze zu begreifen, die Lebensart zu verstehen. Warum sollte es mich gestört haben, als Deutscher erkannt zu werden? Aber ich wäre nie im Leben darauf gekommen, aus Trotz einfach eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch zu sprechen, mich nur noch mit anderen Ausländern zu unterhalten und die Gastgeber zu meiden. Welch schreckliche Vorstellung!



> Wenn ja, dann versteht ihr es offenbar, der Zweck - die Kommunikation - ist also erfüllt.


Kommunikation kann vielerlei Gestalt sein, aber eine Sprache, die unserer Gesellschaft gerecht wird, muß eben bestimmte Ansprüche erfüllen -- und mich nicht nur erahnen lassen können, was gemeint ist. Auch wenn Du mit Deiner "falls ja, falls nein"-Rhetorik zu suggerieren versuchst, daß es nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, ist dem keineswegs so. Ich habe bereits weiter oben ausgeführt, daß eine differenzierte Sprache und ein reicher Wortschaft von Bedeutung sind.



> Wenn nein, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: a) Ihr beschließt, dass es euch nichts angeht, wie andere Menschen untereinander kommunizieren (meine Option) oder b) ihr verurteilt es trotzdem - dann müsstet ihr aber folgerichtig auch Jiddisch, Luxemburgisch und Niederländisch verdammen.


Diese Sprachen _mögen_ vielleicht auf ähnliche Art entstanden sein, aber sie sind _heutzutage_ doch nicht mit "Kanak Sprak" vergleichbar, nur weil sich letztere _vielleicht_ mal irgendwann in eine solche Richtung entwickeln _könnte_. Meine kurzen Recherchen zum Niederländischen deuten eher auf Handel und Gelehrte sowie auf Hanse und Politik hin als auf eine vergleichbare soziale Problemgruppe. Aber ich kenne mich leider nicht genug mit der Geschichte der von Dir angeführten Sprachen aus.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

beclija said:


> 1) Ein "südlandisch" aussehender Mitbürger, akzentfreies Deutsch, hier geboren, tadellos "mitteleuropäisches" Betragen, beginnt in einer Bar ein Gespräch mit einem Sitznachbarn. Nach drei Sätzen kommt die Frage "Woher bist du?" oder "Seit wann bist du hier?".


 
Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, dass du das außergewöhnlich findest. Warst Du noch nie im Ausland? Ich bin schon seit langen Jahren Ausländerin und werde immer als Ausländerin erkannt durch mein sehr deutsches Aussehen. Und? Was ist da besonders? Sollte ich mich deshalb, denn auch ich werde sogar jetzt noch oft gefragt, "Woher kommst du?" wie du sagst, verständlicherweise, _rächen_ und mich absondern?



> Da ist es dann auch nur verständlich, dass sich eine eigene Sprachform herausbildet, sei es, weil die Betroffenen kaum in die Gelegenheit kommen, Deutsch gescheit zu lernen


 
Aha, es ist also unsere "Schuld", dass sich diese "Sprache" gebildet hat?





> Wir reden offenbar wirklich aneinander vorbei.


 
Offensichtlich.


----------



## beclija

> 2) Eine geborene, "reinblütige" Österreicherin trägt als modisches Accessoire etwas, das entfernt an ein Kopftuch erinnert. Sie wird im Infinitiv angesprochen.





> Ist das so falsch?


Ist das dein Ernst? Es ist also vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn ein deutschsprachiger Standler (Marktbudenbetreiber, oder kann man das bei euch auch kürzer sagen?) "du kommen, ich gute Angebot" sagt, nur weil die Kundin eventuell Türkin sein könnte? (Ich find's ja nicht einmal OK, wenn er weiß, dass sie Türkin ist.) Ist das wirklich falsch verstandene PC? Reden wir die gleiche Sprache?



> Ich habe mehrere Jahre im Ausland gelebt und weiß, was es bedeutet "der Ausländer" zu sein.


 Ich war auch jahrelang Ausländer. Wir beide haben aber nicht als Ausländer in Deutschland oder Österreich gelebt. Und ich glaube dass das sehr wohl ein Unterschied ist. Dort wo ich Ausländer war haben sich alle gefreut dass ich die Sprache, wenn auch mit starkem deutschen Akzent und vielen Fehlern, spreche. Hier wird man schräg angeschaut, wenn man ein Wort nicht ganz richtig sagt. Sorry, aber mir fällt es schwer, das anders als als Ablenkmanöver zu interpretieren. Vielleicht erkennen die Leute, dass du Ausländer bist - so what? Das ist immer noch ganz was anderes, als wenn sie dich auf jeden Schritt spüren lassen, dass du nicht hergehörst. Und, ja, unter diesen verschärften Bedingungen finde ich Absonderung verständlich.



> Diese Sprachen _mögen_ vielleicht auf ähnliche Art entstanden sein, aber sie sind _heutzutage_ doch nicht mit "Kanak Sprak" vergleichbar...


 Ich habe nicht behauptet, sie seien auf ähnliche Weise entstanden - nur dass sie - je nach Definition - ein "verballhorntes Deutsch" darstellen. Aber vielleicht hätte ich besser mit Dialekten argumentieren sollen als mit kodifizierten Sprachen. Ich reformuliere also den Satz: dann müsstet ihr aber folgerichtig auch Bairisch, Schwyzerdütsch und Friesisch verdammen.


> Aha, es ist also unsere "Schuld", dass sich diese "Sprache" gebildet hat?


Es ist unsere "Schuld", dass sich die Sprecher nicht akzeptiert fühlen. Es ist eine logische Folge - nachdem sie sich auch nicht als Türken fühlen (warum auch, wenn sie hier geboren sind und bestenfalls ein paarmal im Urlaub in der Türkei waren?) - dass sie sich eine eigene Identität suchen werden. Sprache ist und war immer und überall ein gutes Vehikel für Identität - was verwundert euch da noch?
(PS.: @heidita: Deine Schuld ist es natürlich nicht wenn du in Spanien bist, meine schon eher.)


> Meine kurzen Recherchen zum Niederländischen deuten eher auf Handel und Gelehrte sowie auf Hanse und Politik hin


Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich Jiddisch und nicht Niederländisch als Beispiel gewählt habe - ohne anderweitige Hintergedanken. Dieses (beziehungsweise das mittelalterliche "Judendeutsch" als sein Vorläufer, Jiddisch als solches ist wohl erst nach der Auswanderung nach Polen-Litauen entstanden) ist/war eine Minderheitensprache mit beträchtlichen nicht-deutschen Einflüssen, und die Sprecher wurden offenbar von Zeitgenossen als Problemgruppe angesehen - warum sonst hätten so viele Städte ein explizites Ansiedlungsverbot für Juden gehabt? Aber darüber willst du ja nicht sprechen.


----------



## Jana337

Beclija, ich bin von Jiddisch genauso begeistert wie Du und möchte die Sprache gerne besser verstehen, weil ich sie faszinierend finde und weil sie ein Bestandteil der mitteleuropäischen Kultur ist, in der ich groß geworden bin.

Ab und zu schlage ich etwas Jiddisches auf und versuche, es zu verstehen. Aber wenn ich der Schöpfer wäre und bewirken könnte, ob sie entsteht oder nicht, gäbe es kein Jiddisch. Die Sprache hat ein großes Leiden in der Geburtsurkunde. Sie war doch kein Instrument zur Identitätsbewahrung der Juden. Dazu hatten sie schließlich Hebräisch, das im Gottesdienst verwendet wurde. Jiddisch ist ein Symbol der Ausgrenzung, und zwar nicht einer seitens der Juden gewollten. Jiddisch war eine Barriere, hinter der sich eine verfolgte Minderheit versteckte.

Tausend Mal habe ich hier gesagt, dass ich Deutsch für die schönste Sprache der Welt halte. Nun, Jiddisch ist - sehr vulgär gesagt - Deutsch ohne Grammatik. Trotzdem kann ich mit Heidi nicht einverstanden sein. Für mich ist Jiddisch keine Verballhornung des Deutschen. 

Es ist vollkommen natürlich, dass der konservative Kern jedes Menschen das, was sich zu seinen Lebzeiten ändert, oft argwöhnisch ansieht, während das, was man von den Vorfahren übernommen hat, für selbstverständlich gehalten wird, obwohl es auch mal empört hatte.

Ich halte Italienisch, Spanisch, Französisch usw. für keine Verballhornung des klassischen Lateinischen. Für mich sind es etablierte Sprachen und Schluss. Genauso verhält es sich bei mir mit dem Jiddischen und ich bin ein bisschen überrascht, dass Heidi nach dem Wort "verunstalten" greift, denn heutiges Hochdeutsch ist letztendlich auch nichts anderes als eine Verunstaltung eines vorigen Standards, der zweifellos duch Verunstaltung entstanden ist und so weiter. Das alles ist mit meinem evolutionären Verständnis der Sprachbildung selbstverständlich total vereinbar.

Um konsistent zu sein, sollte ich alle heutigen Tendenzen in der Sprachentwicklung einfach für natürlich halten, auf "anything goes" und "diversity" schwören? Tue ich wirklich nicht. Schon deswegen, weil einiges für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu schnell geschieht. Soll man etwas, was in den Sprachen in den letzten 20 Jahren größtenteils infolge einer tragischen Arbeitsmarktpolitik entstanden ist, als Symptome einer Subkultur bezeichnen? Glaube ich nicht.

In den USA gab es schon immer viele Einwanderer, die Englisch nie wirklich lernten und auf die Hilfe ihrer Gemeinschaft (d.h. etnischer Gruppe) angewiesen blieben. Aber die meisten von ihnen hatten einfach andere Prioritäten - sich eine Existenz aufbauen und ihren Kindern eine bessere Zukunft vorbereiten. Auf die Kinder wurde (vor allem seitens der Eltern, nicht wegen einer Leitkultur!) ein großer Integrationsdruck ausgeübt. 

Wenn ich mir eine pauschalisierende Aussage erlauben kann, vermisse ich das alles irgendwie bei den Jugendlichen aus Einwandererkreisen in Westeuropa, viele von denen an Übermaß an Freizeit leiden zu scheinen und nicht so ganz wissen, wohin sie gehören und was sie vom Leben wollen. Ob sie sich selbst ausgegrenzen oder ob sie von der Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert werden ist eine andere Frage, auf die ich hier nicht unbedingt eingehen will (schließlich ist es eine sprachliche Diskussion), aber man sollte aus der Not keine Tugend machen.

Gab es ein Türkdeutsch, als alle Turken in Deutschland Arbeit hatten?

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:


> In den USA gab es schon immer viele Einwanderer...
> 
> Gab es ein Türkdeutsch, als alle Turken in Deutschland Arbeit hatten?...



Das lässt sich nicht vergleichen und ist Teil des Problems. Die Eltern der jungen Türken waren keine Einwanderer. Es waren "Gastarbeiter". Ich denke, dass man seinerzeit den Begriff tatsächlich mit Bedacht gewählt hat: Gäste gehen irgendwann. Der überwiegende Teil hatte ursprünglich auch nicht vor, für immer in Deutschland zu bleiben. Es ist logisch, dass auf ihnen keinerlei Integrationsdruck lag und sie auch keinen auf ihre Kinder ausgeübt haben. Daraus folgert die fehlende Akzeptanz für die Kinder in beiden "Heimatkulturen". Dass es die Türken besonders betrifft liegt an dem massiven Kulturunterschied. 

Die Türkei ist von den islamischen Ländern sicher eins der säkularsten, doch die meisten Gastabreiter kommen aus dem weit weniger säkularen Hinterland. Es gibt diesen alten Witz, dass man in Kreuzberg mehr Kopftücher sieht als in Istanbul. Das ist kein Zufall. Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen türkischen Freund, der hier in Deutschland als Arzt praktiziert. Der wird nie müde, meinem Freund zu sagen, er solle die Türkei nicht nach den Türken beurteilen, die hier leben. Laut der Berliner IHK stellen sogar türkisch geführte Geschäfte lieber Deutsche ein, das gilt vor allem für Auszubildende. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die ethnische Loyalität in den USA um einiges höher ist.

Das alles lässt mich zu zwei Schlüssen kommen:

1. Das Integrationsproblem ist real und wird uns noch große Kopfschmerzen bereiten.
2. Beide "Seiten" tragen die Verantwortung dafür. Was nützt der größte Integrationswille, wenn die anderen mich nicht lassen?

Und wer wirklich wissen möchte, wann und wie die Grundsteine für unsere heutigen Probleme diesbezüglich gelegt wurden, dem empfehle ich das Buch "Ganz unten" von Günter Wallraff.


----------



## cyanista

beclija said:


> Ich war auch jahrelang Ausländer. Wir beide haben aber nicht als Ausländer in Deutschland oder Österreich gelebt. Und ich glaube dass das sehr wohl ein Unterschied ist. Dort wo ich Ausländer war haben sich alle gefreut dass ich die Sprache, wenn auch mit starkem deutschen Akzent und vielen Fehlern, spreche. Hier wird man schräg angeschaut, wenn man ein Wort nicht ganz richtig sagt. Sorry, aber mir fällt es schwer, das anders als als Ablenkmanöver zu interpretieren. Vielleicht erkennen die Leute, dass du Ausländer bist - so what? Das ist immer noch ganz was anderes, als wenn sie dich auf jeden Schritt spüren lassen, dass du nicht hergehörst. Und, ja, unter diesen verschärften Bedingungen finde ich Absonderung verständlich.



Vielleicht findest du meine Erfahrungen intressant, die ich als Ausländerin in Deutschland gemacht habe. Ich studiere schon fast seit 3 Jahren in Deutschland und bin immer wieder überrascht, wie tolerant und aufgeschlossen Deutsche Ausländern gegenüber sind. Die meisten Leute haben sich mir gegenüber als freundlich und geduldig erwiesen, haben mein sprachliches Können von Anfang an bewundert (auch wenn es nicht gerade bewunderswert war) und geholfen, wenn ich nict weiter wusste.  Außerdem sah ich (leider) oft, dass Deutsche viel freundlicher und offener waren, als ihre ausländische Bekannten ihnen gegenüber.

 Ich halte es nur für natürlich, wenn ein fremder Akzent oder ein etwas 'anderes' Aussehen zu Fragen führt, Neugierigkeit liegt in der Natur der Menschen und schließlich ist es doch ein interessantes Gesprächsthema. Wenn jemand feuerrote Haare hat, wird er auch genausooft darauf angesprochen, sollen wir uns noch darüber aufregen?  Dein Beispiel mit dem Kopftuch ist natürlich was anderes, aber ignorante Leute gibt es überall.

Um endlich mal zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen: ich habe unter Russendeutschen eine entgegengesetzte Tendenz beobachtet, und zwar, dass sie sehr viele deutsche Wörter in ihr Russisch einbauen und dementsprechehend flektieren. Weder das noch ihre typischen grammatikalischen Fehler im Deutschen würde ich als Anfang einer neuen Sprache bezeichnen.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> Um endlich mal zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen: ich habe unter Russendeutschen eine entgegengesetzte Tendenz beobachtet, und zwar, dass sie sehr viele deutsche Wörter in ihr Russisch einbauen und dementsprechehend flektieren.



Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso weniger bin ich der Ansicht, dass sich "Türkdeutsch" mit anderen "Soziolekten" vergleichen lässt. Die erste Geneartion hatte kaum Interesse daran, mehr Deutsch zu lernen, als es für die Arbeit erfroderlich war. Man kann heute noch - gerade unter Türken - sehen, dass selbst Menschen die schon seit 20 - 30 Jahren hier sind nur ein sehr unzureichendes Deutsch beherrschen.

Hier fand keine oder eine zu vernachlässigende Vermischung von Deutsch und Türkisch statt. Es kam erst mit der Folgegeneration auf, aufgebauscht durch die Verballhornung seitens der bereits erwähnten Komiker, die das auch unter deutschen Kindern und Jugendlichen populär machten.

Man sollte nicht übersehen, dass sich die türkischen Jugendlichen mit dem Türkdeutsch nicht nur von der Gesellschaft absetzen, sondern auch von ihren eigenen Eltern. Daher halte ich speziell diese Entwicklung für extrem ungesund.

Wir sollten wirklich mit allen integrativen Mitteln versuchen, dem entgegenzuwirken, damit es nicht die nächste Generation erreicht und sich womöglich tatsächlich etabliert.


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> Ich kann diesem nur zustimmen. Auch hier gibt es ein grosses Integrationsproblem mit nicht Spanischsprechern. Die meist fehlenden Sprachkenntnisse sind einer der Hauptgründe für die nicht folgende Anpassung. Und wir wollen nicht von den USA sprechen!
> 
> Wie man so etwas begrüssen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Ich habe mich sehr über deinen Beitrag gewundert, *beclija,* denn sogar _Gott zu danken_, dass unsere Sprache so verunstaltet wird.....


 
Ich habe hier gedacht, beclija spräche von dem Türk-Deutsch. Vielleicht habe ich das falsch verstanden und sie sprach von Jiddisch?



Jana337 said:


> Tausend Mal habe ich hier gesagt, dass ich Deutsch für die schönste Sprache der Welt halte. Nun, Jiddisch ist - sehr vulgär gesagt - Deutsch ohne Grammatik. Trotzdem kann ich mit *Heidi *nicht einverstanden sein. *Für mich ist Jiddisch keine Verballhornung des Deutschen. *


 
Jana ich bin erstaunt, dass ich hier missverstanden wurde. Nicht nur habe ich in keinem Moment das Wort "Verballhornung" benutzt, das ich auf der anderen Seite gar nicht kannte, muss ich zugeben, bevor ich dieses Forum betrat, und außerdem meinte ich auch nicht Jiddisch sondern dieses seltsame "Kanak-Deutsch", oder wie immer es genannt wird. 




> Genauso verhält es sich bei mir mit dem Jiddischen und ich bin ein bisschen überrascht, dass Heidi nach dem Wort "verunstalten" greift, denn heutiges Hochdeutsch ist letztendlich auch nichts anderes als eine Verunstaltung eines vorigen Standards


 
Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich nie von Jiddisch sprach. Ich kann mich nicht über Jiddisch äußern. Ich kann auch nicht viel über Türk-Deutsch sagen, aber wenigstens kann man das im Fernsehen hören und ich höre es auch selbst in meiner Stadt häufig. Jiddisch habe ich noch nie gehört , gelernt oder irgendwelchen Kontakt dazu gehabt.

Ich bleibe bei dem Wort "verunstalten" bei dem (wenigstens von mir gehörten) Türk-Deutsch. Es hört sich für mich wie eine absichtliche Verunstaltung der Sprache an, mit der diesbezüglichen "falschen" Aussprache, unverständlichen Schreibweise usw. Ich möchte noch mal auf meine Frage zurückkommen "Was ist "alda", das ich nicht einmal verstanden hatte.



> heutiges Hohdeutsch ist nichts anderes als eine Verunstaltung des vorigen Standards.


 
Können wir dann also bald damit rechnen, dass das Türk-Deutsch übergreift und alle so sprechen? Ich persönlich fände es traurig. Ich würde auf keine Fall, wie belcija, _Gott dafür danken_.


----------



## Kajjo

Heidi, ganz einfach: hey alda! = Hallo Alter!

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

> Ich war auch jahrelang Ausländer. Wir beide haben aber nicht als Ausländer in Deutschland oder Österreich gelebt. Und ich glaube dass das sehr wohl ein Unterschied ist. Dort wo ich Ausländer war haben sich alle gefreut dass ich die Sprache, wenn auch mit starkem deutschen Akzent und vielen Fehlern, spreche. Hier wird man schräg angeschaut, wenn man ein Wort nicht ganz richtig sagt.


 
Ich übernachte in meinen Deutschlandaufenthalten immer in einem kleinen familiären Hotel, von einer griechischen Familie geführt. Diese hat neben dem Hotel auch ein sehr gut gehendes Restaurant. Ich in sehr erstaunt über die Behauptung, ein Ausländer werde schräg angesehen, wenn er die Aussprache nicht voll meistere. Diese Familie wird nicht nur sehr geachtet in meiner Stadt, sonder kein Mensch _achtet_ auf ihren Akzent. Wie ist es möglich, dass Du denkst, sympathische , sehr arbeitsame und freundliche Leute würden wegen eines womöglichen Akzents beurteilt?


----------



## Kajjo

Meine Erfahrungen decken sich ebenfalls mit denen von Heidi und Cyanista. In unserer Arbeitsgruppe, im Privatleben und in der Wirtschaft werden ausländische Partner stets als Bereicherung empfunden.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> In unserer Arbeitsgruppe, im Privatleben und in der Wirtschaft werden ausländische Partner stets als Bereicherung empfunden.



Es ist bedauerlich, dass "wir" nicht die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung stellen. Die hält sich nämlich leider nicht in Foren wie diesen auf, sondern guckt Daily Talks im Nachmittagsprogramm der Privatsender.


----------



## Jana337

Heidi, ich entschuldige mich für das Missverständnis. Ich dachte, wir hätten alle über Jiddisch gesprochen.

***

Auch ich habe in Deutschland äußerst positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Schön wäre es, wenn Ausländer nach einem Aufenthalt in meinem Land dasselbe sagen könnten...

Jana


----------



## AGATHA2

FloVi said:


> Es ist bedauerlich, dass "wir" nicht die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung stellen. Die hält sich nämlich leider nicht in Foren wie diesen auf, sondern guckt Daily Talks im Nachmittagsprogramm der Privatsender.


 
Ich habe gerade den ganzen Faden durchgelesen und mich doch sehr darüber gewundert, dass "wir", die wir uns als Personen definieren, die sich in Foren zu bestimmten mehr oder weniger intellektuellen Themen  äußern möchten, die Entwicklung einer neuen, na sagen wir "Ausdrucksweise" derart emotional und teilweise moralintriefend  kommentieren. Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen sollte man doch wohl, gerade wenn man sich vom typischen daily talks-Konsumenten unterscheiden möchte, mit einiger wissenschaftlichen Distanz betrachten und vor allem mit Respekt vor anderen Menschen, welche Sprache sie auch immer sprechen mögen .....  
 PS: Es ist nicht ganz so bös´gemeint, wie es vielleicht   klingt


----------



## beclija

Ich bin ja auch nicht der Meinung, dass die Bedingungen, die zum Entstehen dieses Soziolekts führten und führen begrüßenswert seien - ganz im Gegenteil.

Aber:
a) unter den Bedingungen (mangelndes Zugehörikeitsgefühl zur deutschen Gesellschaft, keine oder unvollständige Identifikation mit der Welt der eigenen Eltern, sei es das anatolische Dorf oder die ethnische community in Deutschland, und die "Schuldfrage" ist jetzt einmal irrelevant) halte ich sein Aufkommen für unumgänglich. Ich glaube nicht, dass man an dieser Situation etwas ändern kann, indem man den entstehenden Dialekt verunglimpft oder bekämpft. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Dialekt/Soziolekt eine entscheidende Rolle für die Aufrechterhaltung der Abgrenzung spielt. Schaut nach Symptombekämpfung aus.

b) Rein von der sprachlichen Seite finde ich ihn interessant, ich muss ihn ja nicht schön finden. Das schließt nicht aus, dass ich anderswo in der Sprache auch ein ziemlicher Fanatiker sein kann (Deppenapostroph, "am Ende des Tages" etc. bringen mich regelmäßig zur Weißglut). Aber im einen Fall geht es um geschriebene Sprache, die zumindest versucht, Deutsch zu sein, im Anderen um einen Dialekt - als Dialektsprecher bin ich gewohnt, diese beiden unter ganz verschiedenen Kriterien zu betrachten. Nicht vergleichbar, Punkt.

c) Sprachliches Unvermögen zu unterstellen ist zumindest spekulativ. Ich hoffe, trotz gelegentlicher Schlampigkeitsfehler, inzwischen ausreichend demonstriert zu haben, dass ich nicht aus Unfähigkeit heraus Bairisch spreche - warum sollte hier nicht das Gleiche gelten? Und wenn es Unfähigkeit wäre - nachdem wir ja schon festgestellt haben, dass es sich um eine Sprachform von hier geborenen handelt - so müsste man das deutsche/österreichische Schulsystem, das es verabsäumt hat, Immigrantenkinder ausreichend zu fördern, zur Verantwortung ziehen.



> Können wir dann also bald damit rechnen, dass das Türk-Deutsch übergreift und alle so sprechen?


Das fände ich traurig. Es kommt mir aber paranoid vor, das ernsthaft zu befürchten. Cockney und Oxford English bestehen auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nebeneinander, ohne dass letzteres in seiner Existenz gefährdet wäre. Ein besseres Beispiel ist vielleicht sogar Wien, in dem sich im 19. Jahrhundert ein ostbairischer Dialekt mit starkem (v.a. lexikalischen) Einfluss aus dem Jiddischen und einigen slawischen Sprachen herausbildete. Dieser Dialekt wird heute noch gesprochen, ist aber eher der Arbeiterschicht zuzurechnen. In "besseren" Bürgerkreisen wird "Hietzinger Deutsch" gesprochen. Eine weitere Parallele könnte sein, dass im 19. Jahrhundert viele tschechischen Arbeiter nach Wien kamen, das Wienerische also stark von einer migrantischen Sprachform ("behmakln" kann noch heute heißen "mit Akzent sprechen") mitgeformt wurde. Hat diese Sprachform die "Ausgrenzung zementiert"? Nein, unter den heutigen Sprechern finden sich einige der größten Nationalisten Wiens.

Was ich mit den Beispielen sagen wollte, ist nicht, dass daran etwas schlimm sei oder dass ich den Beteiligten böse Absichten unterstelle. Ich finde es aber symptomatisch für eine Gesellschaft, die nicht wahrhaben will, dass sie seit Jahrzehnten Einwanderungsland ist. Wird man in einer US-amerikanischen oder argentinischen Großstadt aufgrund des Aussehens gefragt - wenn man akzentfrei spricht etc. - woher man sei? Ich glaube nicht. 
Wegen eines Akzents gefragt zu werden halte ich für grundverschieden, ist ja auch interessant; wenn man wegen des Aussehens gefragt wird, ist und bleibt für mich die Botschaft "egal was du machst und wie du dich beträgst/sprichst etc., ein richtiger Deutscher wirst du nie sein." - Wie gesagt, ohne böse Absicht, aber es ist eben symptomatisch. 
Ich denke ja nicht mal dass der oben erwähnte Standler (ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie man ihn bei euch bezeichnen könnte) eine böse Absicht verfolgte, im Gegenteil hat er vielleicht sogar berufsbedingt ein paar Brocken Türkisch aufgeschnappt und hat mehr Einblick in das Alltagsleben von Arbeitsimmigranten als ein Dutzend möchtegerntoleranter Bildungsbürger (wo ich mich selbst einschließe).

@jana, cyanista: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wart ihr beide tatsächlich "Ausländer" - ihr habt/hattet ein anderes Land, in dem ihr aufgewachsen wart, wo ihr euch daheim fühlt(et), über das ihr euch sinnvoll unterhalten könnt wenn die Frage kommt. Ali X, geboren im 20. Wiener Gemeindebezirk (oder auch in Berlin Kreuzberg), zur Schule gegangen im 2. etc. etc. hat das alles nicht - verständlich, wenn er sich über Fragen ärgert, die ihr - oder ich wenn sie mir im Ausland gestellt werden, oder auch sein Vater - natürlich findet. 

Und wie FloVi festgestellt hat, ist es genau diese Gruppe, die "Türkdeutsch" ins Leben gerufen hat. (Die Abgrenzung von den Eltern halte ich übrigens nicht für "ungesund" - wer von uns hat das nicht in der ein oder anderen Form gemacht? Dass es etwas radikaler wirkt, wenn jemandes Eltern aufgrund ganz anderer Erfahrungen in einer fremden Kultur wie einer anderen Welt angehörig scheinen, ist wohl logisch, oder?)

Wieder einmal ein viel zu langer Beitrag, liest sich wohl eh niemand durch.


----------



## FloVi

beclija said:


> Wieder einmal ein viel zu langer Beitrag, liest sich wohl eh niemand durch.



Aber hallo, Du unterschätzt uns. 

Mit "ungesund" meinte ich die Entstehungsgeschichte insgesamt, als Zeichen dafür, dass sich die Kinder in keiner der Kulturen heimisch fühlen. Andere Soziolekte entstanden nicht als Jugendsprache, sondern innerhalb der gesamten ethnischen Gruppe.

Dass "wir alle" irgendwann so sprechen werden halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, und zwar aus zwei Gründen:

a) Für den eigentlichen Soziolekt fehlt uns die Zweisprachigkeit.
b) Die auch unter deutschen Kindern so populäre "Comedy-Fassung" basiert nicht in erster Linie auf der Verwendung türkischer Wörter (es ist nicht mal zwingend auch nur ein türkisches Wort dabei) sondern mehr auf einer Verballhornung des Akzentes, der Sprechweise und des Sprachrhythmusses.



> Schaut nach Symptombekämpfung aus.


Ich denke schon, dass die Motivation für die Entstehung wichtig ist. Und als ich davon sprach, gegen diesen Soziolekt mit allen *integrativen* Mitteln anzugehen, zielte ich schon auf eine Ursachenbekämpfung ab. 

P.S.: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass es noch keine türkischen Wörter in die deutsche Alltagssprache geschafft haben, besteht der Einfluss noch nicht lange genug?


----------



## AGATHA2

beclija said:


> Wieder einmal ein viel zu langer Beitrag, liest sich wohl eh niemand durch.


 
Ich hab´s gelesen und bin auch ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Henryk

> P.S.: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass es noch keine türkischen Wörter in die deutsche Alltagssprache geschafft haben, besteht der Einfluss noch nicht lange genug?


Die beleidigenden Ausdrücke haben's schon geschafft, zumindest in den jeweiligen Bezirken.


----------



## AGATHA2

FloVi said:


> P.S.: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass es noch keine türkischen Wörter in die deutsche Alltagssprache geschafft haben, besteht der Einfluss noch nicht lange genug?


 
Na immerhin "Döner"


----------



## FloVi

AGATHA2 said:


> Na immerhin "Döner"


Lecker, aber Namen gelten nicht.


----------



## beclija

Ach ja, übrigens, heidita: Ich habe es auch nicht so verstanden, dass Du vom Jiddischen gesprochen hättest. 
Off topic: Bečlija ist männlich  Es ist Serbokroatisch oder wie Du es auch immer nennen willst, und heißt "Wiener" (auch wenn ich streng gesehen keiner bin). Die Endung -(l)ija ist wohl aus dem Türkischen (!) übernommen und wird bei einigen Herkunfts- und Berufsbezeichnungen produktiv verwendet (nicht in allen Varianten, auf Kroatisch würde man zum Beispiel eher "Bečanin" sagen). Ansonsten sind natürlich Wörter auf -a meist weiblich.


----------

